# Do you like skyrim.....



## NightGhost (Feb 12, 2012)

....Because I love it, welcome to my Skyrim club! So come in and let's talk Skyrim. Of course other topics can be mentioned but let's not go to far of the rails, ok?

 So I shall start by saying, obviously it is a great game, but I live Khajiits, favorite race ever, and my favorite attributes are smithing, archery, conjugation, and enchanting. Also I don't play storyline much, just go and mess around to level up, I've played a decent amount but not too obsessive so only in mid 20 or so.

Now let's go on


----------

